# Shane & Stew, are you coming to Stratford now...?



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I see you've cancelled the meet at Ipswich, how come?

Does this mean you are coming to Stratford?   

Hope you are...

Bryan


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bryan

Shane is having his brakes serviced and if parts are required he will not be mobile. As no one else was able to make it we thought best to cancel. 

Will have a chat with Shona about Stratford although it would probably be too late to camp with MHF now I guess. Thanks for the thought though.


stew


----------



## 101436 (Oct 17, 2006)

well that might be a good idea but there are no spaces.

can you pay at the gate if so how much? and would we be able to camp with mhf?

sals


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi you can always pay at the gate, whether you can camp with MHF? you would need to speak to the rally marshals.

You can always wander over for a yarn.

Olley


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

R&M are the marshalls, they will be on site from either Mon or Tues? may be worth a PM beforehand, give them your contact details to see if you can fit on or not?

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

Thats an idea but I would not want to give them the extra work at this stage, a deadline is a deadline.

If anyone decides to cancel I would be interested in buying their tickets though


stew


----------

